# Pets of TLF



## Budstl

Her is my baby. She is a 4 year old pit mix.


Pimping


----------



## Ware

Dachshund/Carbon Steel Mix...


----------



## Budstl

Ware said:


> Dachshund/Carbon Steel Mix...


This gave me a good laugh. Thanks!


----------



## kds

We have a little bit of a zoo at our house...










This is Jack, he's a Netherland dwarf rescue. He's going to be 11 this November! That's old. I adopted him because I couldn't have dogs in my then-apartment complex (rabbits weren't allowed either but rabbits are quiet and easy to hide). He free-roamed the apartment all day. He would wait outside my bedroom door for me to wake up every morning and when I was working on the computer and wanted attention he would boop my ankle. He doesn't free-roam anymore, mostly because he's just getting old and isn't very good about making it to his litter box anymore and doesn't really care to explore. He was technically supposed to by my then-girlfriend's pet, but he bonded more with me and when we broke up I got to keep him.










This is Amber. I rescued her two years ago next week. She was found roaming the streets of Kansas City as a stray. They think she got hit by a car because it was incredibly difficult for them to catch her and get her in a car to go to the shelter. I drove down to the shelter to look at a few dogs, and Amber was at the bottom of my list. But we bonded pretty quickly and I ended up bringing her back to Des Moines with me. Her DNA test came back 25% Chesapeake Bay retriever, 25%, Akita, 25% lab, and 25% mutt. She has to be an accident because no one in their right mind would cross two of the most headstrong breeds...










This is King, my girlfriend's cat. Literally no contractor that has been in the house has failed to comment about how fat he is. He likes to go outside but is otherwise a really lazy, snuggly slouch. He slept on my belly all night the first time I met him.










This is Wednesday, she's a little shit, and "my girlfriend's dog." We adopted her last Christmas Eve. DNA results came back as 50% boxer, then equal amounts of Siberian husky, Australian cattle dog, border collie, and mutt. Her favorite activities include snuggling, stealing food off my plate, digging, barking, jumping, chewing on drywall, and generally destroying things. I still love her though.

And we also have Lucy, my girlfriend's mouse, which I don't have any pictures for because she stinks up the basement so I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My one and only son:


----------



## Pharmower

My pup Ruby , the German Shepard. She's always so helpful in the lawn...
If any of you guys need a hole or two dug in the middle of your yard, she is for hire!


----------



## ericgautier

Our ewok.. lol.



He is a shih-tzu and is getting up there in age.


----------



## Alan




----------



## nagol

Got this guy a week ago.


----------



## M311att

My new little buddy. Kenai


----------



## j4c11

My wife and I have a standard size Yorkshire Terrier and a Bengal cat. The dog is hers, the cat is mine. Her dog spends all his time with me, my cat spend all his time with her. Go figure.

I don't have any pictures at the ready, but I thought I'd post something that may make a difference in the lives of all TLF pet dogs, and their owners. Since about 4 years ago I've been cooking food for the dog about once a month, and he has not eaten a grain of commercial dog food since. It also saves me a lot of money over store bough, while being far superior in nutritional value.

You need :
- A 10lb bag of chicken thighs from Walmart($6-$7)
- A 1 lb bag of rice($1)
- Optional : 2 trays of chicken gizzards ($3)

Place all the thighs in a large pot and cover with water to make a soup. Boil until meat easily comes off the bone(2-3 hours). Remove from soup and pull meat off bones. Roughly chop the meat(and gizzards if using) and put back into soup. Throw away the bones(WARNING: do not feed cooked chicken bones to dogs - they splinter and can choke them. Raw chicken bones are ok). Add rice and anything else you want to add to the food: sweet potato, peas, corn etc. Boil until rice is cooked, about 45 minutes, stirring occasionally to make sure the meat is evenly distributed and not all the bottom.

The end result is about 20 lbs of highly nutritious, meat rich dog food for about $10. It smells so good you want to dig in - and you most definitely could. Once cooled, it can be packaged either in ziplocks or rolled in saran wrap, then frozen. Good food can make a big difference in the life of your dog.


----------



## coreymays22

My kids. Leroy and Timber. Ignore the lawn, it is before I started working on it.


----------



## jbrown

So these are my 2.

Chloe - shes 10 going on 11, shes been a great cat (I'm not a cat person).She thinks she the queen. Plus she eats all the rodents that try to destroy my yard.




Jax - he's 4, to smart for his own good. Loves to lay on the short grass and eat golf balls.





JB


----------



## j4c11

jbrown said:


> So these are my 2.
> 
> Chloe - shes 10 going on 11
> 
> JB


Is that a Maine ****?


----------



## jbrown

j4c11 said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So these are my 2.
> 
> Chloe - shes 10 going on 11
> 
> JB
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Maine ****?
Click to expand...

She's big, but not that big. but went she dies we are getting a Maine ****. She's a calico.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lost one yesterday. Giles, he was a rescued Min Pin. We loved him for 12+ years, our Vet estimated him to be around 15 years old.

Giles wasn't a good dog. He was always getting into something, running away, barking at 1am, eating Halloween candy or defecating the the floor. So many things pissed me off about him, but telling those stories now just makes me laugh.

We knew this would happen soon, but it was harder than we expected. I'm glad he isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## Ware

Sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## kds

Sorry for your loss, Redtechnu. It's always tough to lose a member of the family, even if they are jerks every now and then.


----------



## wardconnor

Red sorry for the loss but your post gave both my wife and I a good laugh. We also have a bad dog that we love.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Sorry for your loss Red but I think hearing what you said makes us appreciate our furry little friends even more.


----------



## tbdh20

My Buddy! Dressed up like a handbag by the girls this week!

photo hosting sites

image hosting services


----------



## tbdh20




----------



## Ware

tbdh20 said:


>


The subject line made me think of this commercial I hear on talk radio a lot... :lol:


----------



## tbdh20

Ware said:


> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subject line made me think of this commercial I hear on talk radio a lot... :lol:
Click to expand...

They play those radio spots on talk radio in NC but the tag line is "Big Lou is on medication too". Name came from Sublime, we call him Lou dog. But a friend started calling him Big Lou and it stuck...


----------



## Ware

Hahaha, you're right... "Big Lou... he's on meds, too."


----------



## touchofgrass

Here's our first... Komet - he's 13 years old now. We got him when he was just a little kitty 









Here is when we added Shadow (the black kitty)He's 12 years old now.









This is Titan when he was just a puppy









This is Titan when he was about a year old (teenager as Amanda calls it) 
He's now 7 years old now









Here is our newest addition, Liberty. We got her about 3 weeks ago ... she weighed 1.4 lbs... little itty bitty kitty


----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


> Lost one yesterday. Giles, he was a rescued Min Pin. We loved him for 12+ years, our Vet estimated him to be around 15 years old.
> 
> Giles wasn't a good dog. He was always getting into something, running away, barking at 1am, eating Halloween candy or defecating the the floor. So many things pissed me off about him, but telling those stories now just makes me laugh.
> 
> We knew this would happen soon, but it was harder than we expected. I'm glad he isn't in pain anymore.


So sorry for your loss, Red.


----------



## Budstl

Great pics all. Here's another of mine. 
First day i got her.


----------



## Tex86

Here my buddy Captain "Cap" Rodgers. We found him 1 week before a massive hail storm hit central Texas in April of 2016. This was less than a month after we moved in to our home. Within that month we never saw a dog come up our street, and since we adopted him, no dog has trotted up out street. It was meant to be! He also loves to help me mow the yard!


----------



## MedozK

Here is Sandy. I have never had an inside dog, but my girls and wife talked me into it a couple years ago. And I have to say, I really like her.





Santa brought her in 2014


----------



## saabo

This is Skittles. He is a rescue so he was named at the shelter. He has come to be know as " BUBBA". He is mostly outside during the summer and a pest in the winter because he only goes out to do his business. She Who Must Be Obeyed has him as her companion during the cold winter.


----------



## Redtenchu

We Forster dogs for a local pet adoption agency. We have kept 8-10 dogs over the past year and it's been a good experience. Sometimes we care for a dog that we think might fit in with our family, but there is always one or two little things that just don't click with us.

Recently we have been caring for a 6 year old dog we named Lily. We fell in love with her within hours, and chose to keep her indefinitely within a couple days. She is very sweet, funny and easy going. Just our style!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> We Forster dogs for a local pet adoption agency. We have kept 8-10 dogs over the past year and it's been a good experience. Sometimes we care for a dog that we think might fit in with our family, but there is always one or two little things that just don't click with us.
> 
> Recently we have been caring for a 6 year old dog we named Lily. We fell in love with her within hours, and chose to keep her indefinitely within a couple days. She is very sweet, funny and easy going. Just our style!


That's awesome. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Margot and Franklin, both are adopted. Margot is a very good guard dog, she also loves to play fetch and run around. Franklin, well he likes to lounge back and watch Margot have all the fun. :friends:


----------



## zinger565

This is Dixie, our (now) 3 year old pitbull terrier. Adopted out of an abusive situation, she bonded pretty quickly with us. She has no tail, first owners fucked up trying to dock it, resulted in the rescue having to pay for a surgical removal all the way to her pelvis. She's a lazy bum for 20 hours a day, and hyperactive cuddler the other 4.


She also loves helping me out on brewday! She's a big fan of leftover grain, haha.


----------



## MarkAguglia

On the right is Riley and on the left is our new pup Dalton.

+1000 bonus points to anyone who can look at that photo and tell me why he's named Dalton!


----------



## gatormac2112

This is my 6 month old German shepherd Gooby.


----------



## kds

I am so glad this thread came back!


----------



## Powhatan

MarkAguglia said:


> On the right is Riley and on the left is our new pup Dalton.
> 
> +1000 bonus points to anyone who can look at that photo and tell me why he's named Dalton!


Andy Dalton #14 Cincinnati Bengals - 49-yard touchdown throw?


----------



## MarkAguglia

Powhatan said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is Riley and on the left is our new pup Dalton.
> 
> +1000 bonus points to anyone who can look at that photo and tell me why he's named Dalton!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Dalton #14 Cincinnati Bengals - 49-yard touchdown throw?
Click to expand...

+1000 bonus points to you! 😄
We got him shortly after that miracle play. GO BILLS!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is Riley and on the left is our new pup Dalton.
> 
> +1000 bonus points to anyone who can look at that photo and tell me why he's named Dalton!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Dalton #14 Cincinnati Bengals - 49-yard touchdown throw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1000 bonus points to you! 😄
> We got him shortly after that miracle play. GO BILLS!
Click to expand...

That play was great for Bills fans and got us Bengal fans two more years of Marvin Lewis. Yippee.


----------



## Redtenchu

This is Daisy, a long haired Dachshund. We've had her for about 3 years. She doesn't know about personal space...


----------



## Redtenchu

Lily spotted some birds tearing up my lawn!


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtenchu said:


> This is Daisy, a long haired Dachshund. We've had her for about 3 years. She doesn't know about personal space...


We have two long haired Dachshunds. They are awesome, quirky dogs with a great range of emotions!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

So, of course, we had to take a photo of the Dog House from Breaking Bad...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I love this:


Redtenchu said:


>


----------



## g-man

This is Max. He is a 90lb Lab that we had since a puppy. He is 12 years old (1 April) and still full of puppy energy. He loves kids and food.



His health is starting to decline. His back knee got damaged on ice last year (similar to torn ACL) and the vets wont do / dont recommend surgery for his age. He cant climb the stairs to sleep in our room anymore or go running with me in the bicycle or swim at the lake.


----------



## Shindoman

Here's a couple of our hound Miles. Great dog as long as he is comfortable and fed! Don't leave any steaks close to the edge of the kitchen counter.


----------



## TulsaFan

You can tell it is pizza night on the patio. Neither dog has any concern with their dingo.


----------



## Powhatan

Margot bringing the ball back


----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


Sweet doggie.

All of them look great guys/gals!


----------



## Guest

Nice pets! Sure makes me miss having a dog around.


----------



## Powhatan

Clarice and Franklin watching me drink my morning coffee. Franklin is a little miffed posing for another picture.


----------



## Killbuzz

Shindoman said:


>


Good to see another basset lover. Here's a pick of mine spooning with our jack russell.


----------



## gene_stl

I am delighted to see dachshunds in this thread. We had a mated pair and the female gave us eight pups in one litter.
The pick of that litter passed away about three years ago. We don't have a dog right now but maybe later.
If I didn't have a dachshund I would have a basset.
https://www.theonion.com/nation-demands-more-slow-motion-footage-of-running-bass-1819770474


----------



## Powhatan

Amelia, one of our four cats


----------



## Jacob_S

My two creators of brown spors.


----------



## Powhatan

Margot taking a pose.


----------



## Stellar P

Tank (7) and Charlie (2.5)



Tank was a 1 year old puppy of my girlfriends when I met him. This is the day I met Charlie at the shelter. He was about 3 months old.



Springer (11 months)



I found Springer in the roof of my employer, after his mom abandoned him when Hurricane Harvey made landfall. This is the day I brought him home. He was about 10 days old in the picture.



Yes, that is the same scale I use to measure water soluble herbicides.


----------



## Powhatan

^very cute


----------



## TN Hawkeye

This is Pretty Kitty. I got her as a surprise for my then girlfriend now wife almost 17 years ago. 

I'm not a cat person but she has been a great cat. Except when she tries to eat our sons face.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

My dogs Daisy & Lou


----------



## bgillroy

We have two mini aussies, Cole is a male blue merle, and Lola is a female red merle. I just switched phones, so I don't have many pictures of them at hand.


----------



## DSchlauch

My partner in crime, Tobias. His friends call him Toby!


----------



## PNW_George

Wallee


----------



## Lawn_newbie

I joked with my wife that I was going to post her picture here...

And now I am in the dog house.


----------



## Powhatan

Margot playing catch


----------



## piotrkol

One of my dogs. Long Haired German Shepherd known as "Tunga" which apparently is swedish for "Tongue". Got the name from a movie me and my family loves


----------



## Powhatan

Ready ... set ... jump


----------



## NoslracNevok

This is Linus, his birthday is March 31, 2011. My 2nd son likes to use him as a recliner. 


Day 1, coming home.


A video I love of Linus playing with my 1st son. He loves helping raise my boys.
https://rumble.com/v318qa-a-boy-and-his-dog.html


----------



## dfw_pilot

@NoslracNevok, Like the dog, love the signature line, lol.


----------



## jonthepain

Ada


----------



## Steverino

Her is Coco... a little Llewellin Setter at 4 and a half months. We got her at 9 weeks. I just adore having a little pup around. Hopefully she'll hunt well next year. Doing great on fetching to hand. Seems to like to use her nose. She has brought so much to our family.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

new additions to the family. This is Ziggy & Bella


----------



## daniel3507




----------



## w0lfe

Kato and Winnie


----------



## SCGrassMan

We adopted a three year old Quaker Parrot names Pickles today!


----------



## stepper

Our Molly. She just turned 1 and is the best pup we could ask for.


----------



## StarRaider

Manning


----------



## FlowRider

SCGrassMan said:


> We adopted a three year old Quaker Parrot names Pickles today!


Pickles!

Pickles actually kind of has coloring in his feathers that looks like...Pickles!

Who's a pretty bird? Pickles!!


----------



## Powhatan

Margot getting ready for Halloween


----------



## pennstater2005

Finally got a dog....on Valentine's Day of all days :lol:

I always had an excuse as to why we shouldn't get one. Finally came to the realization that nothing wold change in my world so we went looking. The one we saw online had been adopted but we got Cooper so it worked out great. Although as I write this he is barking because my wife went outside.

He is 3 and some kind of terrier mix. The kids love him. He's a good dog. Stop barking Cooper!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kds

@pennstater2005 That beautiful brindle coat!! Looks like maybe a boxer mix? I have a border collie/boxer mix and she has a black coat but when the light hits it just right in the morning you can see brindle underneath!


----------



## pennstater2005

kds said:


> @pennstater2005 That beautiful brindle coat!! Looks like maybe a boxer mix? I have a border collie/boxer mix and she has a black coat but when the light hits it just right in the morning you can see brindle underneath!


I had never heard of brindle before but I like it!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@pennstater2005 thats a cute doggy. He will be the kids best friend for years.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> @pennstater2005 thats a cute doggy. He will be the kids best friend for years.


I'm definitely third fiddle now behind Mama and Fido.


----------



## TulsaFan

We added this guy on Sunday!


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> We added this guy on Sunday!


What's up with the ears?


----------



## TulsaFan

pennstater2005 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We added this guy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the ears?
Click to expand...

He's a twelve week old Doberman Pinscher. The ears were cropped at eight weeks by the breeder. They will remain taped until the cartilage has hardened. We change out the tape every week. From the paws, he may be 100 lbs. :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We added this guy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a twelve week old Doberman Pinscher. The ears were cropped at eight weeks by the breeder. They will remain taped until the cartilage has hardened. We change out the tape every week. From the paws, he may be 100 lbs. :shock:
Click to expand...

Oh that makes sense. I've never actually seen a Doberman with floppy ears.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Oh that makes sense. I've never actually seen a Doberman with floppy ears.


Same - wow, totally different.


----------



## Powhatan

Franklin and Amelia


----------



## FATC1TY

This is our wild as heck 7 month old GSP. She's an absolute ball of energy that is so athletic it's stupid. Loves retrieving, chasing the kids, swimming in saltwater and pretending to be velcro stuck to your leg.


----------



## zinger565

FATC1TY said:


> This is our wild as heck 7 month old GSP. She's an absolute ball of energy that is so athletic it's stupid. Loves retrieving, chasing the kids, swimming in saltwater and pretending to be velcro stuck to your leg.


Haha, sounds a lot like our girl Remi. She's a little older than 3, but still a bundle of energy. Loves chasing squirrels and birds. She's also taken a couple of incidental swims in Lake Michigan at the marina. For such an athletic dog, she's not always the most coordinated. Unfortunately (or fortunately) for her she's afraid of loud noises, including guns, so she flunked out of bird dog school and landed with us.

Seen here with her older "sister" Dixie (who's somewhere in the earlier portion of this thread:


----------



## FATC1TY

zinger565 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is our wild as heck 7 month old GSP. She's an absolute ball of energy that is so athletic it's stupid. Loves retrieving, chasing the kids, swimming in saltwater and pretending to be velcro stuck to your leg.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, sounds a lot like our girl Remi. She's a little older than 3, but still a bundle of energy. Loves chasing squirrels and birds. She's also taken a couple of incidental swims in Lake Michigan at the marina. For such an athletic dog, she's not always the most coordinated. Unfortunately (or fortunately) for her she's afraid of loud noises, including guns, so she flunked out of bird dog school and landed with us.
> 
> Seen here with her older "sister" Dixie (who's somewhere in the earlier portion of this thread:
Click to expand...

I have very little wild life left in my yard because of her. Insanely fast, not the best stalker at times.

I agree- their body control amazes me and then makes me shake my head at how clumsy she is. All in all, GSPs are an absolutely fantastic breed, even if they annoy you with wanting to do something half the day.

Mine couldn't care less about loud noises, but she's terrified of the neighbors cat! 😂


----------



## PNW_George

Went to visit a 7 week old Red Tri Australian Shepherd Saturday June 13th and take him home Saturday the 20th. Wallee is going to have company tearing up the lawn.





PNW_George said:


> Wallee


----------



## NJ-lawn

Sometimes Marlie stops to smell the roses. And always crosses her legs like the young lady she is


----------



## B-Rad

Gatsby reppin lawnforum.com


----------



## Ware

B-Rad said:


> Gatsby reppin lawnforum.com


 :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

*Here are pics of my Aussie.*


----------



## stik




----------



## Powhatan

Beat the heat


----------



## kstall

This is OJ...or as I call him Mr. Crunch


----------



## deschenes20

here is my two german shepherd


----------



## JayGo

My 3 rescues!


----------



## billw

This is King our goofy boxer! He will be 3 in September. We have a 1 year old daughter and they are best friends!

He is going to be pissed when he has to stay off the back yard for a few weeks as I'm dropping seed for a renovation in a few days. The front yard/beach will be fine until the back is ready!


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## PNW_George

Watching the Hawks take down the 49ers on a beautiful November afternoon.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Last November our almost 18 year old cat had to be put down. She was an amazing pet. It truly devastated us to have to put her down.



We waited almost a year and jumped back into the furry creature life. We went whole hog and got an abandoned kitten that had to be bottle fed. Although we miss Pretty Kitty, Desi has been a nice addition to the family.



Most of the time...


----------



## 440mag

What an awesome thread!

This is JAX (2nd Jax this thread it appears)

Spying a squirrel .... (seer-we-us biz-ness! 



Realizing he's just had his picture snapped (without his prior approval :lol: )



Here's JAX when I tell him to do something ...



And here he is thirty seconds later, literally, checking to see if I'm still standing there!


----------



## MJR12284

Our 3 year old pup Saylor. She's a good girl. Some of the time.


----------



## 440mag

Ooo, Saylor, THOSE eyes! :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507

Our black lab sadly past away last August. She was rescued from a puppy mill where she had multiple litters at a fairly young age but we think she was about 13 years old. She was great with our young son and would let him crawl all over her so it was a tough loss, especially for my wife who had her before we even met.



We decided though that we were ready to adopt another one and that our blue heeler/australian shepherd mix would like another companion. We searched the local rescues and found a great pyrenees/lab mix that was just a puppy. Went through the process and brought him home Sunday. The "rescue" we got him from gave him the basic shots and such but gave them way too young according to our vet. He's fighting a case of kennel cough but we should have that under control soon with antibiotics.


----------



## 440mag

Melt. My. Heart!

This thread on TKF has got to be my very favorite! :thumbup:


----------



## stevehollx

My main dude, excited for the first 70F day, as he has started back at his seasonal yard guard employment.


----------



## kdn

Enjoying the sunset.


----------



## TheTurfGnome

My Best Friend Rhaegar


----------



## Butter

Jack and Hank


----------



## Cluelessone

We have an absolute gaggle.

Starting with my boyfriends:

Maci :



Lucy:



And now mine:

Zipper:



Niko:



Shayney Mahaney:



And, even though she has since crossed the bridge, my late mare, Confession:


----------



## 01Bullitt

Buddy the rat terrier.


----------



## The_Beast

Here's my doggo, odin.


----------



## ericgautier

New family member


----------



## PNW_George

This is Darby, our Red Tri Australian Shepard on his 1st Birthday April 23rd, 2021.


----------



## Powhatan

Nice pups :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass




----------



## jerrywil

ericgautier said:


> New family member


So cute!!!
We have 2 Bengal cats, 7 and 9 years old. Both of them are struggling with diarrhea from time to time. We are trying to change their food as soon as it starts to something from this list https://www.catfoodpoint.com/best-cat-foods-for-diarrhea/ and it seems to stop soon after that. According to vet they don't have any major health issues but for some reasons they eat almost everything they can find around and that's the result.


----------



## raymond

TK (tiny kitty) 


Sophie


----------



## jessyrich

Jack is our first dog and i am a little stressed at the moment to be honest.
I didn't know it is going to be such a challenge to take care of the dog.
What kind of flea and tick treatment should i order for him from the Pet express?
What kind of teeth set and chewing toys? Still million questions in my head.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

My guinea pigs Penny and Mary. Someday I'll get a German Shepard.


----------

